# Rifle shooting guide



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I need to learn and improve my rifle shooting. Does any shooting range have a shooting guide/instructor? Any recommendation. Thanks.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Iâ€™m not sure where youâ€™re located but Rifles Only in Kingsville puts on some pretty awesome courses for everyone from beginners to long range precision shooters. Jacob knows his stuff and if nothing else, could point you to somebody in your own area.

https://www.riflesonly.com/classes


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

You tubes have got me started on said hobby info is endless


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Go to Rifles Only...Jacob is a force multiplier, and you will have become an infinitely better shooter after the class. Jacob is very good at what he does, and was put on this earth t do what he does.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Cynoscion said:


> Iâ€™m not sure where youâ€™re located but Rifles Only in Kingsville puts on some pretty awesome courses for everyone from beginners to long range precision shooters. Jacob knows his stuff and if nothing else, could point you to somebody in your own area.
> 
> http://www.riflesonly.com/classes


Thanks. I am in Clear Lake (close to NASA).


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

What I see over years is....Flinching..is a major problem...with accuracy...The test is have someone load your gun and let them randomly slip in a already fired cartridge (dud) when you least expect) and if you flinch when you pull the trigger (and it don't go off ) (simply means your jerking gun during fireing causeing inaccuracy.

play that game regular and you can beat it...

The cause of Flinching is usually RECOIL and or Muzzel Blast...

Better ear Protection and or tone down RECOIL (With lower recoil caliber//lighter loads//Heavier Gun//Muzzel Brake//recoil reducing stock..

I know its a MACHO thing to say I shoot a 375H&H....on them Texas monster deer ...Usually same guy with the $300.00 ice chest to contain a .99C bag of ice...
Thought I would stir pot !!!!!!!!!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

cva34 said:


> What I see over years is....Flinching..is a major problem...with accuracy...The test is have someone load your gun and let them randomly slip in a already fired cartridge (dud) when you least expect) and if you flinch when you pull the trigger (and it don't go off ) (simply means your jerking gun during fireing causeing inaccuracy.
> 
> play that game regular and you can beat it...
> 
> ...


Lmao on the pot stirring. 
My main problem is getting steady enough. Bow or rifle


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> My main problem is getting steady enough. Bow or rifle


Work on your upper body strength. That will really help you.

TH


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

BullyARed said:


> I need to learn and improve my rifle shooting. Does any shooting range have a shooting guide/instructor? Any recommendation. Thanks.


Gunsite.

Not cheap either. If you are serious about learning how to shoot it's the spot to learn though. I had the absolute privilege of attending several schools out there when Jeff Cooper was running the Gunsite Academy. I met him on several occasions while there. I doubt if it's to the same caliber now but to this day my buds laugh when I cuss before a bullet cuts target. You will know when you let a flyer go as you press the trigger.

If you are interested this is the best starter rifle class.

https://www.gunsite.com/classes/270-rifle-class/

LMAO. You were called a "prospective rifleman" on the brochures for the 270 class back in the day. Now you are called a "client".


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

gman1772 said:


> Gunsite.
> 
> Not cheap either. If you are serious about learning how to shoot it's the spot to learn though. I had the absolute privilege of attending several schools out there when Jeff Cooper was running the Gunsite Academy. I met him on several occasions while there. I doubt if it's to the same caliber now but to this day my buds laugh when I cuss before a bullet cuts target. You will know when you let a flyer go as you press the trigger.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Very pricey for this class!

You were called a "prospective rifleman" ????

I am very green at rifle and has shot only a few times at the gun ranges since January. I just wait for my BIL when he comes out here and have him show me how to shoot right for different scenarios. He has been hunting for most of his life (Ex Navy guy).


----------



## gman1772 (Jul 15, 2012)

BullyARed said:


> Thanks. Very pricey for this class!
> 
> You were called a "*prospective rifleman*" ????
> 
> I am very green at rifle and has shot only a few times at the gun ranges since January. I just wait for my BIL when he comes out here and have him show me how to shoot right for different scenarios. He has been hunting for most of his life (Ex Navy guy).


Yeah, and it was 100% Marine boot camp tutoring. If the 270 is an inkling of what it was you will be a very competent rifle shooter at the end of it. What I'm trying to say is that if you want to be 100% this is where you want to go.


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

What are you practicing at the range with? 7mag?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

jaime1982 said:


> What are you practicing at the range with? 7mag?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nah! Not the 7mag but 270. Just want to improve my shooting skill and learn a few techniques. Been watching youtub with some reading and picked up a few things new. When are we going to shoot a few piggies?


----------



## JRHill85 (Jul 7, 2017)

If your wanting basics with a top notch guy Aaron Roberts has one more class available this year. PM me your email and I?ll forward the info to you. Of course RO is a great place but time consuming and a drive, plus I?m pretty sure you need a solid knowledge of fundamentals down there.

If you call and talk to the guys over at RO they?ll likely refer Aaron, as all those guys are pretty invested in the PRS events.


----------



## nckrsamford (Jan 2, 2018)

Rifles only also


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Try RPR Roberts Precision Rifles Arron does Private and class room instruction
on a private range Very good class


----------

